
LastPass’ Authenticator app is not secure - seanieb
https://hackernoon.com/lastpass-authenticator-app-is-not-secure-77b9743c3007
======
seanieb
I know that they have fixed version going to the app store, but Password
mangers should be risk adverse. The disclosure timeline for this vulnerability
is NUTS! And this basic app security stuff.

They're like _whatever_ when he reported this multiple times. They only fixed
it when he goes public. This is not how you would expect a security product to
handle a security vulnerability, not to mention that the vulnerability was an
amateurish mistake in the first place.

